# Does



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

What do mean by "toll ticket"? If you paid a toll with a rider in the car, the toll is supposed to be automatically added to the fare. Check your weekly statement to make sure it is; it's a separate column in the summary. Uber's policy also says they reimburse tolls for you to "return to the city" after a drop-off - https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/201836666-What-is-this-charge-for-a-toll-. That one will probably require an e-mail to Uber support if you think you should be reimbursed.

If by "ticket" you mean you didn't pay the toll and have to pay a fine, I'm sure you're on your own.


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

If you don't have FastTrack, you will get one pass for not paying the toll. You will get a ticket in the mail with just the $6.00 toll fee and can pay that on line or via check. The next time you violate a toll, there will be a fine.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

The toll you need to pay out of your own pocket, since I know you took the 73, just go to thetollroads.com and pay the toll, normally you have 48 hours, but right now its 7 days because its new.

I've only done it once and fare reviewed at the end of the trip, I responded to the fare review email with as much detail as possible and they the credited the toll to my account (they credited 2x toll, so I'm assuming its for there and back, even though I avoided toll on the way back).

If I know that the route will go into a toll, I will ask the passenger if they want to take the toll road or not, as they will be charged for it. There are several exits before the toll is actually charged, so its easy to avoid it if you are not going too deep into Newport.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber and toll roads don't mix.

I remove and hide my SunPass from my windshield and claim I dont have change for tolls and use only non-toll roads.

Until Uber makes it automatic or provides me a prepaid SunPass this is the way I will do it.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber provides payment for tolls accrued during trips, but we don't pay for your FastTrack device.

You're kinda expected to have one, if you plan on taking trips.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Nowhere in any Uber Orlando correspondence does it state you must have a SunPass to drive.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

I dont trust Uber to know the exact toll amount of multiple trips and i'm not going to the trouble of fare reviewing and emailing back and forth for $5 in tolls. I'll just keep lying to the pax about not having a transponder.

Either program toll charges automatically into the app based on the map navigation and toll plaza locations or pay the $25 and provide a Uber SunPass when I drive for you and you expect me to use toll roads.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Uber provides payment for tolls accrued during trips, but we don't pay for your FastTrack device.
> 
> You're kinda expected to have one, if you plan on taking trips.


typical Bs! from crooked business practice.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber tries to cover tolls automatically. If the toll is missed and goes unpaid by Uber, let your local Uber office know, and they will take care if it. National Uber and local Uber aren't always on the same page, so always message your local office.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Uber only pays for tolls when the customer is in the car. One exception is "a toll is required to return to the city". So after you drop off the client and there is no way to return except to pay a toll, then they will reimburse you. Note: Car services normally charge customers tolls both ways. I submit all my tolls weekly on Monday (if Uber pays for some, they will adjust it). This way I will get it in my pay for that week. In NJ we have E-Zpass. They charge you a $1 a month to use it. Uber will not pay for it. Don't count on your E-Z pass statement to check all tolls paid. They are slow in posting and I found one toll that never registered on NJTP (Great for me!). Also don't use the E-Z pass toll amount when requesting reimbursement. Uber will charge the customer the cash toll. So you can make a little money there. It you go from NJ through Staten Island to JFK, the automatic $20 Uber gives you for tolls, will not cover the two toll bridges.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Tolls are now automatic in Orlando.


----------

